# Say Something Completely Random About Yourself!



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I think this thread is self-explanatory. Me first, of course.

I like to be different.​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 20, 2006)

I absolutely hate beans.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

I see nachos......mmmm..nachos


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in an odd mood tonight.


.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I hate dairy products but I love Breyer's Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream.​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 20, 2006)

I dance to My Hips Don't Lie in the shower...I drop it like it's hot.  hahahha


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm in an odd mood tonight.
> 
> 
> .


Now I'm not...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love liverwurst.... but I hate liver.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a silly sense of humor.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

I tore ligaments in my knee when I was 13 while playing touch football with my brothers and their friend. I was only playing because I had a mega crush on the friend.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> freethinker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in an odd mood tonight.
> ...


Oops!

Yes, I _am!_


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

I got stung by about 17 or so yellow jackets when I was maybe 7 years old.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I like airplane food.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm slightly annoyed.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

I stole the cookies from the cookie jar... yep, it was me ALL ALONG!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I just saw a spider. I hate spiders. Little Devil's on eight legs.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> I think I just saw a spider. I hate spiders. Little Devil's on eight legs.



But they eat them pesky flies.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I stole the cookies from the cookie jar... yep, it was me ALL ALONG!


Did you really expect people to get that reference?


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> But they eat them pesky flies.




Gah, devils with wings.


----------



## ripley (Jun 20, 2006)

My favorite color is yellow. Soft yellow, not bright yellow.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 20, 2006)

*I love watching Lifetime movies on Sundays.*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

I've got to be at work in 3 hours and twenty-three minutes.

Good night, all!

(Glad you seem in better spirits, Mister Toad  )


----------



## Jane (Jun 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> My favorite color is yellow. Soft yellow, not bright yellow.


Me, too, but I own nothing that color.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

I am hungry.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> My favorite color is yellow. Soft yellow, not bright yellow.



I'm going to paint my kitchen that color!


----------



## abluesman (Jun 20, 2006)

I love licorice.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

swordchick said:


> *I love watching Lifetime movies on Sundays.*


So do I..
I like baked chicken rather than fried.


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

I think different countries smell different. I can get off the plane in holland smell the same scent every time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

I've become slightly obsessed with LOST and haven't even seen Season 2 yet.
Especially Hurley.


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> I think different countries smell different. I can get off the plane in holland smell the same scent every time.



*That would be the weed!

 *


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

mango said:


> *That would be the weed!
> 
> *


Mango? MANGO! Time for a spanking, you!


----------



## abluesman (Jun 20, 2006)

I love to watch the hummingbirds at my feeders.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 20, 2006)

When my kids were little I used to sing songs to them and change the words to personalize the songs just for them, now I sing to my cat the same way, and sometimes the songs are naughty.  My cat is such a good sport, I really need a life. lol


----------



## Donna (Jun 20, 2006)

The smell of Neutragena Rainbath relaxes me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

I absolutely, without argument, will not, now or eh-ver, eat onions on my pizza. 

Nuh-uh. 

No way.


You can't make me. 


But I LOVE well-made onion rings.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2006)

Today is Day #2 of being 31


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I absolutely, without argument, will not, now or eh-ver, eat onions on my pizza.
> 
> Nuh-uh.
> 
> ...



I'm deeply saddened by this random fact about JoyJoy and wonder, "how can she live?!?"


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm deeply saddened by this random fact about JoyJoy and wonder, "how can she live?!?"


 
Show up at my house tonight with movies, root beer, and pepperoni, black olives and extra cheese pizza, and I might make it through. Maybe.  

I appreciate your concern...you're peachy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Show up at my house tonight with movies, root beer, and pepperoni, black olives and extra cheese pizza, and I might make it through. Maybe.
> 
> I appreciate your concern...you're peachy.



How would you feel if my half didn't have the pepperoni and had onions instead?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I absolutely, without argument, will not, now or eh-ver, eat onions on my pizza.
> 
> Nuh-uh.
> 
> ...



I will see your onionless pizza and raise you onionless everything.

I'm allergic to them and the results of eating them are TMI meter busting.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

We have a flourescent light in the kitchen of my father's house (which we have to sell, sigh... that's another story for another day) and my family hates it but I absolutely love it and turn it on when they're not around because I think it provides more light- and I prefer the color of light it emits... dammit


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> How would you feel if my half didn't have the pepperoni and had onions instead?


 
That would be totally cool, as long as they're careful not to have any onion-invasion on my half.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> That would be totally cool, as long as they're careful not to have any onion-invasion on my half.



I think we have a deal!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

Except that the best kind of pizza is OBVIOUSLY sausage and green pepper pizza. Duh.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

I also really dont like Onions on my pizza... Im more of a Pepperoni Linguica Bacon Sausage person myself.

Random Thing About Me?
I'm a ninja? >.>


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think we have a deal!


 
So...let's say around 8-ish?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

I enjoy painting my toenails!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> I also really dont like Onions on my pizza... Im more of a Pepperoni Linguica Bacon Sausage person myself.
> 
> Random Thing About Me?
> I'm a ninja? >.>



Aahhh, the more onions, the better!!
Along with everything else you mentioned!!!


----------



## Tina (Jun 20, 2006)

My fingernails are too thin and they peel, dammit.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2006)

When in a car, I will look at a leaf(or any object) on the ground, thinking that I might be the only person who has ever registered it.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I always order pizza with no cheese. This pretty much guarantees that I will be eating that pizza by myself. 

 (Gee darn.)​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Along with everything else you mentioned!!!



http://www.theplumtomato.com/menus.htm 
This place makes the best pizza with those ingredients that Ive ever had. Ever.

However, I can only enjoy it fresh. If it sits too long it gets too soggy and I dont like how it tastes.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh you're a tricky devil, aren't you my polyamorous friend?
Depending on what other toppings are involved and wheather or not I'm there, I would happily help you "gobble the pie!!"
Two can play your game!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

DIRTY BIRDY



pants


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> So...let's say around 8-ish?



Sounds good. Though I don't know where you live, and I'm not sure I can make my human transporter work by then. But around then should be fine!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I always order pizza with no cheese. This pretty much guarantees that I will be eating that pizza by myself.
> 
> (Gee darn.)​



I was a vegan for several years (yes fat vegans DO exist) so I can roll with a cheeseless pizza. But it'd have to be meatless too.

Oh the complications of ordering pizza!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> DIRTY BIRDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who me?

I have no idea as to what you allude.

Perhaps we should delve deep into your mind and find what evils we may! :bow:


----------



## abluesman (Jun 20, 2006)

No mushrooms or anything that swims on my pizza.

I don't like the way the mushrooms feel in my mouth and I haven't liked fish (or any other seafood) since getting sick on it as a kid.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I was a vegan for several years (yes fat vegans DO exist) so I can roll with a cheeseless pizza. But it'd have to be meatless too.
> 
> Oh the complications of ordering pizza!



I worked at Burger King years and years ago and we actually made meatless/cheeseless Whoppers for a number of vegetarian customers!!
I never saw the point of wanting a bun with lettuce, tomato, mustard, ketchup and pickles. But hey, whatever.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 20, 2006)

I enjoy picking leaves off of trees and small shrubs.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

I love holding praying mantises in my hands and watching them closely.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I worked at Burger King years and years ago and we actually made meatless/cheeseless Whoppers for a number of vegetarian customers!!
> I never saw the point of wanting a bun with lettuce, tomato, mustard, ketchup and pickles. But hey, whatever.



That's simply a marriage of convenience. NO vegetarian or vegan in their right mind would choose that. If they do, well, they are no friend of mine.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's simply a marriage of convenience. NO vegetarian or vegan in their right mind would choose that. If they do, well, they are no friend of mine.


Many did in Richmond, VA in the late 80's. I kid you not!


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Who me?
> 
> I have no idea as to what you allude.
> 
> Perhaps we should delve deep into your mind and find what evils we may! :bow:


You somewhat intrigue me, if you're who i think you are.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> You somewhat intrigue me, if you're who i think you are.


And if I'm not, do I no longer intrigue you?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2006)

I am Chimpi.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 20, 2006)

Kramer makes me laugh....


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

I spend way too much money on pretty lingerie - it's my little fetish...​


----------



## trinity (Jun 20, 2006)

I HATE...DESPISE...LOATHE...INSERT ANOTHER WORD HERE...banana-flavored things, but I ADORE bananas. I'll eat them all day long!:wubu:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

I love to play with my tummy fat and I stick my hands under my tummy to warm them up in the winter time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2006)

I didn't kiss my wife until we were married.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 21, 2006)

I fell asleep in my chair at my computer last night, woke up at 6:55am, and only then did I get ready for bed... hehe.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 21, 2006)

I just realized that Today is the first time I actually drove past the same spot where I was involved in the terrible hit and run accident a year and a half ago.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Onions on pizza does seem a little weird. Anchovies tho, I just don't get.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Yellow is probably my LEAST favorite color. As a kid I used to get headaches a lot and felt maybe I got 'em from looking at the sun (which looked pretty yellow to me at the time.) Thankfully that's all in the past and I now have nothing against Yellow.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

Lord of the Rings is my favorite movie series EVER and I'm the biggest dork because of it. (I also like Star Wars and Harry Potter) hehehe.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I can recite all of "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" along with the film... scary, but true.


NI!!!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jun 21, 2006)

I could go for some pizza now. :eat2:


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

^^ ohhhhh man now I want some


----------



## rainyday (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I didn't kiss my wife until we were married.



You just know someone is going to ask why. 
.
.
.
.
.
.

Why?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to be a producer, and drive those chorus girls insane.


----------



## abluesman (Jun 21, 2006)

"The Day The Earth Stood Still" - 1951 starring Michael Rennie is my all-time favorite movie. "Gort- Klaatu, Barada Nicto".


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2006)

Heh. 

Java scripting a page is driving me batty.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

One day, I'm gonna write a novel. Until then, I'm quite busy thinking about it.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm all out of Raisin Bran.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I love to play with my tummy fat and I stick my hands under my tummy to warm them up in the winter time.



Oh,Oh,Oh,Oh,Oh, I do that too!!!!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

I think Im out of bread... 
Which sucks because I want a PB&J right about now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I perforated the poster above in an other thread...


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

I am so incredibly bored I actually want to clean.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

Some days Im like that too MoMo.

Completely Random Thing about myself:
Katamari Damashii is probably the best video game Ive played in a while... or Guitar Hero.

and Timberwolf... Its only a flesh wound.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I really, really like Bruce Campbell. I also know I'm not alone!


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm tired.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2006)

I think I might need glasses.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

I was so bored by the soccer match Argentina - Nederlands that I left before the match ended. *Yawn*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very soon I believe my brain is going to explode. It won't be pretty, trust me.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

This is my 100th post!


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2006)

Rep for your 100th -- congrats!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 21, 2006)

Unpacking Mom's china is really, really sad.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 21, 2006)

Whenever I get dressed I ALWAYS put on my right shoe first


----------



## altered states (Jun 21, 2006)

I just ate 4 White Castles after not having any fast food for over 6 months, and I'm farting like crazy... the kind of farts that are so terrible even I can't stand them. WC is definitely a deal with the devil.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

I am now an "Uncle."


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 21, 2006)

I am an accomplished ork hunter.

Yes, I am a dork and yes I am avoiding work by playing Everquest. Why do you ask?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I am now an "Uncle."





Congrats *swamptoad*!
I confess that I have no idea what an ork is. Not a clue. None.​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You just know someone is going to ask why.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



She wasn't my wife until we were married.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> She wasn't my wife until we were married.


I _should_ have gotten that..._Why_ didn't I _get_ that?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> She wasn't my wife until we were married.



:doh: Trickster.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I love, love, LOVE listening to thunderstorms.


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2006)

I am eating a taco salad made with carne asada meat. It is fabulous. That is all.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 21, 2006)

I just sneezed.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

I am about 2 minutes away from practiseing my martial arts


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I am an accomplished ork hunter.
> 
> Yes, I am a dork and yes I am avoiding work by playing Everquest. Why do you ask?



Crushbone!

I never got too far in EQ... 
I played EQ2 for about 2 weeks but couldnt take it.
WoW is great from levels 1-59.
FFXI is insane, but the forced grouping makes it awful.

Did you know that some of my titles include 60 Night Elf Rogue, 60 Undead priest and 17 Puppetmaster?


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

My favorite color is purple.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 21, 2006)

You don't replace children. You just learn to live without them.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 22, 2006)

I was a commencement speaker at my high school graduation.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

I have (active) perfect pitch.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

One day, as the darkened sky crept over my neighborhood. I crept toward my neighbors, abandoned home, and peered inside at some ghastly glowing green eyes. I was 8 years old. I dreamed the very same dream night after night and also remember many times waking up only to see a darkened creature, figure of a man or demon who beheld such terrifying green glowing eyes and usually stood over the head of my bed when I mistakingly thought I had awoken. I tried to follow my dream where it left off. I would search the abandoned home and then I would quickly run back home when the fear got hold of me. These re-occuring dreams, night terrors ceased after little over a week. Then I would dream once more about something peaceful and during the day. I would be asked by my Mom if I wanted to go along with her to the store and I remembering saying: "No, I'll stay home." I would be in the living room and watching television and then darkness would creep in un-noticable at first and then the television flickered off and the a green glow would surface down a narrow hallway that was my sister's bedroom. I would be pulled by some force and then beast-like voices would gradually get louder until I was pulled under the bed to what my eyes never got the chance to see. All I saw was daylight the next morning.


Years later, I remember wanting to write about what had happened when I was introduced to a story called "The Doom That Came To Sarnath" from H.P. Lovecraft. This particular story made me reflect upon my dream in someway. I remember writing about it, too, as part of a writing assignment in English class of perhaps the 7th grade. I also remember that I was sent to the couselors office for what I had written.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> One day, as the darkened sky crept over my neighborhood. I crept toward my neighbors, abandoned home, and peered inside at some ghastly glowing green eyes. I was 8 years old. I dreamed the very same dream night after night and also remember many times waking up only to see a darkened creature, figure of a man or demon who beheld such terrifying green glowing eyes and usually stood over the head of my bed when I mistakingly thought I had awoken. I tried to follow my dream where it left off. I would search the abandoned home and then I would quickly run back home when the fear got hold of me. These re-occuring dreams, night terrors ceased after little over a week. Then I would dream once more about something peaceful and during the day. I would be asked by my Mom if I wanted to go along with her to the store and I remembering saying: "No, I'll stay home." I would be in the living room and watching television and then darkness would creep in un-noticable at first and then the television flickered off and the a green glow would surface down a narrow hallway that was my sister's bedroom. I would be pulled by some force and then beast-like voices would gradually get louder until I was pulled under the bed to what my eyes never got the chance to see. All I saw was daylight the next morning.
> 
> 
> Years later, I remember wanting to write about what had happened when I was introduced to a story called "The Doom That Came To Sarnath" from H.P. Lovecraft. This particular story made me reflect upon my dream in someway. I remember writing about it, too, as part of a writing assignment in English class of perhaps the 7th grade. I also remember that I was sent to the couselors office for what I had written.



WOW! Creepy man... 
Counselors office, bah!
The first dream I can ever remember having is that of my parents turning into monsters. What an accurate prophecy that turned out to be...​


----------



## rainyday (Jun 22, 2006)

I lose pens like other people lose socks in the washer. In the first six months of this year I've bought three boxes of my favorite Sanford Uniball Micro pens (witha dozen pens each). Right now I can only find about five of the pens.  

In college, I also ruined a lot of sheets and pillow cases reading in bed and falling asleep with a highlighter in my hand.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I lose pens like other people lose socks in the washer. In the first six months of this year I've bought three boxes of my favorite Sanford Uniball Micro pens (witha dozen pens each). Right now I can only find about five of the pens.
> 
> In college, I also ruined a lot of sheets and pillow cases reading in bed and falling asleep with a highlighter in my hand.



I remember that Zandoz has this "phenomenom" happen to him. It was either losing pencils or pens. :doh:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I should be in bed asleep, but I downloaded Missy Higgins' CD "The Sound of White" a little while ago and am in a wonderful little state of happiness.. beautiful lyrics, simple piano and guitar arrangements.. I want to stay up and listen to the whole thing again.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2006)

I feel emotionally satisfied I've worked out a problem in my personal life. Now to figure out how to cure the stinky person at work.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a reoccurring dream in high school, about people chasing me. I never saw who it was, but I would spend the duration of the dream: RUNNING.

I was greased lightning in the halls of my highschool. The tiled floors, the yellow, blue, green, and red lockers of each section of the school would flash by, in my dreams.

But when I'd make it outside, my legs would turn to jelly, I'd be too dizzy to stand, I'd stumble across the practice fields, and crawl into one of the baseball dugouts to hide.

I'd wake up when the gun shots would start. I even got shot once.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I should be in bed asleep, but I downloaded Missy Higgins' CD "The Sound of White" a little while ago and am in a wonderful little state of happiness.. beautiful lyrics, simple piano and guitar arrangements.. I want to stay up and listen to the whole thing again.



Wow!

This is great music. I am listening to "Don't Ever" right now.  :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2006)

I had another reoccuring dream in college, but it involved attending classes in a tall building on campus. I would always get lost in that building. I'd be in the stairwell, and I'd look at the number of the floor and sometimes it would read Basement level 4, or Level 254(!)(see also fear of heights).. and I would never ever take the elevator, because the doors would open really slow and then shut fast!!! like something that was supposed to kill Batman.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 22, 2006)

When I was around 7-8 yrs old, I had a mousehole in the baseboard of my bedroom wall that would only appear at night, and there was always light coming from it. I never saw a mouse, but I knew he was there, and it somehow comforted me. 

I didn't realize it was a dream until I became an adult.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2006)

I confess I was pleased I didn't have much of a hangover. Then I got up, went into the 'rents' house, and listened to them yell about early voting at one another. All of a sudden a headache cropped up.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of staying in my pjs all the livelong day today.​


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> I am eating a taco salad made with carne asada meat. It is fabulous. That is all.



I sometimes wonder if carne asada meat isn't what happened to the Taco Bell dog. I never heard of the stuff until they got rid of the little spokes-dog. Think about it! :shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I remember that Zandoz has this "phenomenom" happen to him. It was either losing pencils or pens. :doh:



Yup...our own little pencil black hole here in northern Kentucky....LOL

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=139366&postcount=17

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=139814&postcount=23


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I'm thinking of staying in my pjs all the livelong day today.​




I DID stay in my pjs all the livelong day! HUZZAH!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 22, 2006)

I was utterly useless at work today. I occupied space...that was IT!!


----------



## Mini (Jun 22, 2006)

I often wonder if my faux-arrogance ever comes off as real arrogance, and then I wonder further whether that's my intent. I'm nothing if not complex.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 23, 2006)

I want to have sex.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll do anything for a bag of Tootsie Rolls.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 23, 2006)

^ sounds good right now.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 23, 2006)

Sex for tootsie rolls?


----------



## Jane (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll do anything for a bag of Tootsie Rolls.


I have a jar half full of them on my desk. They're what's left when the good candy is picked out. LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 23, 2006)

I confess that in the middle of summer, I sing Christmas carols.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

The random single confession thread is on the secon floor.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 23, 2006)

Weird Fact about Aris: My head is on a natural tilt slightly to the right


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 23, 2006)

I really need to get some more sleep, but my fucking neighbor is mowing again.

Here's basically the rest of my week:

Drag my ass out of bed at 8:30 PM.

Try to have clothes on by 9:15 so I can go get animal food.

Clock in by 9:55.

Get off work by 7 AM if I'm lucky.

Crash until noon. Drag my ass out of bed and get whored up for Jumping June (local wine festival).

Get pretty buzzed and stuff myself with calzone and wine in a couple hours.

Come home with a bottle of Cab Wine and a blush. 

Sleep more. 

Go back to work.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 23, 2006)

I have another cold.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 23, 2006)

I have to have the last "goodnight" when I go to sleep. Meaning if i say it then someone else does I have to say it again...and then if they talk we have to go through it all again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've never seen E.T., The Sound of Music, or any of the GodFather Movies.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm my biggest fan. hahaha take that however you want to, lol


----------



## Barnes (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm a very sexual person


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2006)

My wife was a blind date. Total setup. 

Love at first sight.


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

I am so happy... HAPPY........... HAPPY HAPPPYYYYY!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

I think i broke my toe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

I feel a little annoyed by all this blowing horns etc...
(Germany has reached the quarter finals...)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got chili all over my whit tank top!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm feeling totally drained.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Somehow funny... The noise is gone... May be the time... It's short before midnight...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2006)

I love watching the sunrise


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 25, 2006)

We have a weird tradition in our home, one I inadvertently started years ago. We always watch the musical _1776_ on Independence Day, without exception, (while eating burgers on kaiser rolls, something my 19 year old son thinks is funny and something I never thought about until he wrote an article about it for our local paper). 

So this year, since he's gotten a place with his girlfriend and is living out of state, I sent him his very own copy of the movie so that he could start his own tradition.


----------



## Delaney (Jun 25, 2006)

I know how to slaughter, pluck, and dress a chicken.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Somehow funny... The noise is gone... May be the time... It's short before midnight...


No, they were just stopped short when they heard what *BigBellySSBBW* said in post #151.

'Cause, y'know, I guess she'll have to take it _off_, now...


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm adopted. My birthparents named me Hope and my adoptive parents named me Joy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

I have so much potential


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a strange habit of picking leaves from trees and bushes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2006)

I can remember every telephone number I've ever had.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 26, 2006)

I am wearing a braclet that Stacey made for me when she came to visit


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm sitting in front of my computer right now...


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't think Adam Sandler is funny... THERE! It's out in the open... I feel so much better now!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm so stiff I can hardly move.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2006)

I need a lawyer


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 26, 2006)

I am eating Lays Hot & Spicy BBQ potato chips.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

The bosses are out of the office this week, and the young people are in charge!

Relatedly, I haven't done anything besides check my email and write two since I got here over 3 hours ago.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm feelin mighty lazy at the moment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a devoted Glenn Beck Fan.


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a migraine.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2006)

I became very worried about my wife earlier.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

I finally have 2 effing green cans....that took longer than it should have, lol


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm working but... I'd rather be playing Sims 2.​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm out of toilet paper.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 27, 2006)

Replacing your car's long-broken air conditioner: $600
Replacing your car's serpentine belt, idler pulley, and brand new air conditioner 24 hours later: $900
Replacing your car's radiator 48 hours later: $800
Finding a mechanic who knows his ass from his elbow AND is honest: Priceless.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

I wait for the new video games to be out for a long time so I can get them when they hit the 19.99 price tag.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I wait for the new video games to be out for a long time so I can get them when they hit the 19.99 price tag.



I do the same thing with movies! I wait till they hit 12.99 or Walmart sticks them in the five dollar bin.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> I do the same thing with movies! I wait till they hit 12.99 or Walmart sticks them in the five dollar bin.




Me too because you know that they will keep coming out with super special edition DVD's of movies they have already released and when that happens the other versions go 5.99 or 7.99


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Im lactose intolerant.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 27, 2006)

I have to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

I have to give the dog a bath, but I don't want to. There's always hurt feelings involved. He takes it SOOOOOO personally when I tell him he's stinky.


----------



## ripley (Jun 27, 2006)

Bring me back a popsicle, k?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Im lactose intolerant.




I am too and it totally sucks ass


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> Bring me back a popsicle, k?



Let her wash up after she bathes the dog first, Ripster.


----------



## djewell (Jun 28, 2006)

i have five toes on my left foot.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> I have to give the dog a bath, but I don't want to. There's always hurt feelings involved. He takes it SOOOOOO personally when I tell him he's stinky.



Duchess is stinky to...though she ignores me totally when I tell her that...surprise surprise surprise.

Do you take your dog bath service on the road?


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Duchess is stinky to...though she ignores me totally when I tell her that...surprise surprise surprise.
> 
> Do you take your dog bath service on the road?




I haven't bathed him yet... he's still stinky. Good thing he's cute!:wubu:


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 28, 2006)

"Say Something Completely Random About Yourself!" 


I love cuddling


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

Wearing brand new underthings make me feel fabulous for the day. 

And if the bra and panties are pretty, and match? I'm unbeatable.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm wearing a ridiculously short skirt today. It keeps getting tucked into my underwear. While that's not so classy, I don't care!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2006)

I decided today that it's time to talk with the dr. about meds for my anxiety/foul moods. Big step for me, and one that I'm not particularly happy about, but I'm tired of constantly feeling on the verge of tears or worse.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm going to eat waffles and enjoy it.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 28, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I decided today that it's time to talk with the dr. about meds for my anxiety/foul moods. Big step for me, and one that I'm not particularly happy about, but I'm tired of constantly feeling on the verge of tears or worse.



Good for you! It's never easy to confront a problem like that...​


----------



## UberAris (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't like pants


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm rather horny right now.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm rather horny right now.



It must be going around...


Random/ I have a HUGE CRUSH on Weird Al. Hes so sexy!!!!:smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

Sometimes, on busy threads, one person's post ends up at the top of a page that I end up visiting over and over. And it irritates me every time I see their name. But other times, it's a nice person, and I smile when I see their name.


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Sammie made me want to go bra shopping.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

Yay!!
suck my left one if you want your minimum characters, you anal poofter. Mm-kay?


----------



## Donna (Jun 28, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yay!!
> suck my left one if you want your minimum characters, you anal poofter. Mm-kay?



Sammie is one of my heroes! :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm drinking Faygo ginger ale and liking it


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

I predict that the white type option will be removed soon. 

And it will be all my fault.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2006)

I think I have shingles.


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

This is the first summer I haven't had to work or take grad classes. YAY!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 28, 2006)

I want a PM from someone.

I miss my girlfriend.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I want a PM from someone.
> 
> I miss my girlfriend.



I don't think he means me.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't think he means me.


Good call, Mister Fuzzy.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't think he means me.



I think he does.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 29, 2006)

I just ate 3/4 of a pudding pie...at once.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 29, 2006)

You're cheeky. (  )

And I STILL want a PM from someone before I go to bed!

C'mon folks, I need to be at work in about six hours!





Edit: The 'cheeky' comment was directed toward Esme (see her title), but I type too slowly.

.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

I have Beatles in my head.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I have Beatles in my head.



Need a number for a good exterminator?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Need a number for a good exterminator?



Number Nine? Number Nine?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Number Nine? Number Nine?


Shingles? really? that's really serious


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Shingles? really? that's really serious



Yeah, I've got an appointment with a.. er.. skin doctor to verify what exactly I've got.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Yeah, I've got an appointment with a.. er.. skin doctor to verify what exactly I've got.


Good gravy..I'll be praying for you! Make sure you let us know what you find out!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 29, 2006)

Random: I'm horny.


----------



## love dubh (Jun 29, 2006)

Since I came back from New Orleans, I spontaneously say things with a Southern accent.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> Random: I'm horny.



*I'm celibate. Have been for six freakin' years.*




maire dubh said:


> Since I came back from New Orleans, I spontaneously say things with a Southern accent.



*Not only am I celibate, I'm Southern, everything I say has an accent. 

I took four years of French. Ever heard Southern French?

Bon jo er mon amy. 

Gah, it's horrid. Sigh.

Casey*


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm hungry, but it's too late for breakfast and too early for lunch.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm hungry, but it's too late for breakfast and too early for lunch.



What about _second_ breakfast?


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't you have to have a first one in order to have a second one? If so, I'm waaayyyy behind.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> Don't you have to have a first one in order to have a second one? If so, I'm waaayyyy behind.



You're obviously not very knowledgable in the lifestyles of Hobbits.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You're obviously not very knowledgable in the lifestyles of Hobbits.




You're oh so right about that. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

I just set the damn stove on fire.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

i performed at the apollo theatre - harlem, u.s.a. to resounding applause...


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 29, 2006)

*Has anyone seen some marbles laying around? I think I have lost a few.....shaking my head. I never can say no and now I am stuck lol. Atleast, I hope it will give me brownie points in the end lol. *


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

I need to go get the mail........


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I need to go get the mail........



It's too hot to go check the mail.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to pee sooooooooo bad!!!
Be right back!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Mama needs some lovin, complete with the dirty words and the touching of the no-no places. While being called "mama".


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> It's too hot to go check the mail.




Yes you are right about that. Better to stay in with the A/C


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

I love telling people that I model. Sure, it's only for Catherine's fashion shows, but I love it!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 29, 2006)

I've gotten off to a GWAR DVD.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Mama needs some lovin, complete with the dirty words and the touching of the no-no places. While being called "mama".



That made me laugh so hard my cat looked up and frowned at me.  Didn't know cats could frown didya? Well Fievel does.​


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

I need to do kitty box patrol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

I feel like someone's put my brain into a blender...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just wishing I had a maid because I'm going to go do chores now and I'd rather sit here and play on the computer.​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> That made me laugh so hard my cat looked up and frowned at me.  Didn't know cats could frown didya? Well Fievel does.​



I'm glad someone gets it!
My baby Mango doesn't frown, but a good scowl she can do.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 29, 2006)

I just made my first homemade thing EVER (well besides cookies, lol) I made choc brownies....mmmmmmmmmmm and they are HELLA GOOD!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

I still miss my girlfriend.

(And it's still not you, Fuzzy!)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't hold my liquor very well.​


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2006)

i could not get to sleep last night. I had a lot of things to think about...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 30, 2006)

I just slept for 15 hours straight.


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

_To Kill a Mockingbird_ is still my all-time favorite novel ever.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 30, 2006)

I can count to one million in Japanese.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

I took a tour of an urban farm in Detroit I hope to volunteer at last night. I absolutely love goats. Especially cuddly goats the nuzzle like cats. *LOVE*


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I took a tour of an urban farm in Detroit I hope to volunteer at last night. I absolutely love goats. Especially cuddly goats the nuzzle like cats. *LOVE*



I have goats! Cuddly, nuzzling goats, no less.


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I took a tour of an urban farm in Detroit I hope to volunteer at last night. I absolutely love goats. Especially cuddly goats the nuzzle like cats. *LOVE*




Where on earth did you find an urban farm in Detroit??? I somehow think you and I are pretty close to being neighbors BTW.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I have goats! Cuddly, nuzzling goats, no less.



YOU DO NOT HAVE GOATS. POST PICS PLEASE!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> Where on earth did you find an urban farm in Detroit??? I somehow think you and I are pretty close to being neighbors BTW.



There is one! The Catherine Furgeson Academy (Detroit public school for teen moms) has an urban farm on its property supported by volunteers. Goats, two horses, lots of chickens and ducks, rabbits. The girls have garden plots, there's bees, and an orchard for trees that will be planted in Detroit neighborhoods by the Greening of Detroit. It's a really cool project.

Where are you at? I'm in Detroit Proper, Southwest side close to Corktown and not far from downtown.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> YOU DO NOT HAVE GOATS. POST PICS PLEASE!



I can't believe I'm actually posting pics plz tanx. 

Click here for a few goat pics. (Click on the thumbnails)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I can't believe I'm actually posting pics plz tanx.



Oh, they are so beautiful! You have them on your own property? Not only are you beautiful and articulate; you have goats! Thanks for sharing!

(Virgil is great)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, they are so beautiful! You have them on your own property? Not only are you beautiful and articulate; you have goats! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> (Virgil is great)



BLUSH. 

Thank you.  Yes, they're on my "farmette". I have lots of great pictures of them, including tiny baby kid pictures of Tanner and Ben, who I bottle-raised, so I'll let you know when I've posted them somewhere.


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, they are so beautiful! You have them on your own property? Not only are you beautiful and articulate; you have goats! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> (Virgil is great)


SMITTEN GOATEN.


heh.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> SMITTEN GOATEN.
> 
> 
> heh.



I await for the day I understand you fully.


----------



## Mini (Jun 30, 2006)

The current Star Jones debacle pleases me greatly, possibly due to the fact that I'm a gigantic asshole.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate babies.

Don't make me hold one, and we'll be fine.

Noisy, smelly, expensive things that they are, they disgust me.

Make it go away.

I have no interest in a life form that isn't as smart as I am.

I like cats.


.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jun 30, 2006)

I am bi curious


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2006)

Gigantic assholes make me think of a really crappy tunnel of love ride at an amusement park...(I hate that my brain does this to me)


----------



## fatkid420 (Jun 30, 2006)

My appetite has been completely gone for the last two weeks and I have no idea why.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2006)

I've had a loss of appetite lately, but I think it's work-related exhaustion.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm bored!

I want a PM!

I wanna play a frenzied round of 'name a song from the last letter'!

Where is everyone?


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a very full belly.  *sigh of satisfaction*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Tina! Wanna play the song game?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2006)

I think my birth control pills are mocking me.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe I should just become a nun.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 1, 2006)

*Maybe I should just give up sigh. *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2006)

Somehow.. I cut my ear. This is very strange. Maybe I'm not awake yet.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 1, 2006)

I would look cute in that habit the nuns wear.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

My lower back feels like someone parked their car on it.


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Oops, sorry Zan... I'll move my car.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 2, 2006)

I had a dream this morning that Gedde Watanabe was ...errmm... tasting my girly bits.

He was very good. :eat2:


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Oops, sorry Zan... I'll move my car.



Your left front tire is a bit low.


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

Feeling a bit like an idiot due to burning my left boob with a curling iron. Doc says it's a 2nd degree burn but is healing well :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

Procrastination is ruining my life. I'm on vacation this week, but I didn't start an article that's due this week until today. I'm no good with getting everything done so I can relax. I made the bed, now it's time to sleep in it.

That is after I spend a few hours playing online and on Dims first!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

Isa said:


> Feeling a bit like an idiot due to burning my left boob with a curling iron. Doc says it's a 2nd degree burn but is healing well :doh:



*Yikes* :doh: :shocked:


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Isa said:


> Feeling a bit like an idiot due to burning my left boob with a curling iron. Doc says it's a 2nd degree burn but is healing well :doh:




Oh Isa! I'm so sorry to hear that you did that... but I'm glad you're healing well. If it helps at all, I did once burn all my bangs off with a curling iron. Haven't used one since.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

An ex-girfriend of mine used to explain away hickeys at school (long before we met each other) as curling-iron burns.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a sore throat.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Oh Isa! I'm so sorry to hear that you did that... but I'm glad you're healing well. If it helps at all, I did once burn all my bangs off with a curling iron. Haven't used one since.




*Yikes* again! :doh:

I did something incredibly stupid about 3 days ago. I was with my wife's cousins and at their Grandmother's house (who lives out in the country) and jumping on a trampoline that was quite low to the ground. Well, without giving much thought..I just wanted to teach them how to bounce on your butt and then land back on your feet again. That didn't happen. I tried bouncing on my butt and the trampoline and my butt hit the ground hard... VERY HARD! And it is still painful to sit down and stand up. I don't think that I have injured my tailbone that bad before. :doh: 

In other news,

I have been sleeping on a hard floor for about 4 days now. Tonight, I finally get to sleep in a soft bed. *YaY*

Plus, My wife and I have time to ourselves for a couple of days.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2006)

i just sniffed a dried flower..and i sneezed


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> i just sniffed a dried flower..and i sneezed



Gesundheit!


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *Yikes* again! :doh:
> 
> I did something incredibly stupid about 3 days ago. I was with my wife's cousins and at their Grandmother's house (who lives out in the country) and jumping on a trampoline that was quite low to the ground. Well, without giving much thought..I just wanted to teach them how to bounce on your butt and then land back on your feet again. That didn't happen. I tried bouncing on my butt and the trampoline and my butt hit the ground hard... VERY HARD! And it is still painful to sit down and stand up. I don't think that I have injured my tailbone that bad before. :doh:
> 
> ...




Now that really sounds painful! Take it easy and enjoy the alone time with your wife.


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Oh Isa! I'm so sorry to hear that you did that... but I'm glad you're healing well. If it helps at all, I did once burn all my bangs off with a curling iron. Haven't used one since.


 
I'm beginning to think that in the wrong hands, a curling iron could be classified as a lethal weapon!  

You know, if I could get away with never using one again it would be wonderful. Unfortunately this hair of mine needs serious ironing at least once a week but I am much more careful now.


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> An ex-girfriend of mine used to explain away hickeys at school (long before we met each other) as curling-iron burns.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!



Now that's a new one!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 2, 2006)

im hungry.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm listening to Crash Test Dummies and deepening my voice to sing along.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> im hungry.



Come over and have some barbecue! 

Garden Burgers, potato salad, veggie beans, Dutch apple pie, and meat for the in-laws... dig in chickie!​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Come over and have some barbecue!
> 
> Garden Burgers, potato salad, veggie beans, Dutch apple pie, and meat for the in-laws... dig in chickie!​



Gimme  YUM!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I'm listening to Crash Test Dummies and deepening my voice to sing along.​



Hahahaha

I love that song:

Mmmmm mmmm mmmmm mmmm.... (something like that)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2006)

Isa said:


> Now that really sounds painful! Take it easy and enjoy the alone time with your wife.



Thanks, Isa.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I love that song:
> 
> Mmmmm mmmm mmmmm mmmm.... (something like that)



Me too! 
It's so fun to sing, but I don't think my voice is deep enough.  ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey I have 300 posts!
Yippee!
Well... that's all I have to say.  ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey! You're catching up!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 3, 2006)

Dang, I haven't posted much. lol


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think I ate some bogus food for dinner tonight because my stomach feels like shit right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

Next_Exit said:


> Dang, I haven't posted much. lol



Looks like you are going to hit 100 posts very soon.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Looks like you are going to hit 100 posts very soon.




 back atcha. lol. I hope so. Glad to know I'm not the only insomniac on here tonight.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Oh Isa! I'm so sorry to hear that you did that... but I'm glad you're healing well. If it helps at all, I did once burn all my bangs off with a curling iron. Haven't used one since.



I thought that I was the only one with a "burning off my hair" story. Back in 2003 I was curling one side of my pony tail and it melted off right in front of my eyes. Just like the hair melted when I used to try to curl my barbie dolls hair....lol Anyway, it was very traumatic and burnt hair smells really bad. Apparently the curling iron malfunctioned and got way too hot. It was a Revlon curling iron and Helen of Troy is the company that manufactures them so I contacted them and they ended up paying for the curling iron and my hair appointment because I had to go and get my hair evened out...I lost about an inch. What a nightmare!


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

I should have done that, contacted the company I mean, but I was honestly traumatized. I cried. I'm not normally vain, but it was my HAIR!!! 

I've done the straight look ever since.  The only curl I get is when it's humid and I let it dry naturally. LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2006)

I confess people who do things at the last minute annoy me.


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 3, 2006)

I have absolutely no patience in traffic!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

My current food addiction is Little Debbie's marshmallow treats. 

(Much better than the Rice Krispies brand, imo)


----------



## UberAris (Jul 3, 2006)

I just made my first video blog (sort of)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My current food addiction is Little Debbie's marshmallow treats.
> 
> (Much better than the Rice Krispies brand, imo)



Ditto that. The Rice Krispies brand is too salty.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Ditto that. The Rice Krispies brand is too salty.


 
Not to mention dry! When I make mine at home, they come out a bit moist and buttery, and the Little Debbie's brand most closely resembles that.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Not to mention dry! When I make mine at home, they come out a bit moist and buttery, and the Little Debbie's brand most closely resembles that.



Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## truth38 (Jul 3, 2006)

I would marry Jet Li if he asked me to. :smitten:


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

I really suck at Yahoo Pool. Really.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I need a little break... So don't wonder if I am silent for some days...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

I am about to take yet another break.

I've got a lot of painting to do. :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

I feel like a PM.

Anybody got one?

.


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm trying damn hard not to place a order from Amazon UK. I set it up last night and was able to walk away before hitting the magic button...not so sure about today..


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

I watched the _What Not to Wear _marathon yesterday and it made me grin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

The British Original, or the Americanized one?


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The British Original, or the Americanized one?




The American one... I love Stacy and Clinton!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

Esme said:


> The American one... I love Stacy and Clinton!



In your opinion... Is Clinton Gay?


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> In your opinion... Is Clinton Gay?




If he's not, he comes close... I don't care. Love him either way!

But I've been meaning to ask my gay friends if he sets off their gaydar.... cuz mine's still not sure.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

Esme said:


> If he's not, he comes close... I don't care. Love him either way!
> 
> But I've been meaning to ask my gay friends if he sets off their gaydar.... cuz mine's still not sure.



Agreed. I'm still curious, tho.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

I just made up an excuse to get off the phone with a friend who's a bit of a windbag.​


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 9, 2006)

Weird Al is still makin me hot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Fat chicks get me all hot and bothered.


----------



## Jes (Jul 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I think my birth control pills are mocking me.


Last night's was the last one I plan to take. I mean, who am I kidding?


----------



## SquishyStarr (Jul 9, 2006)

my husband and i like to incorporate brown gravy into our fun time.


----------



## FattxMosh (Jul 9, 2006)

SquishyStarr said:


> my husband and i like to incorporate brown gravy into our fun time.



Theres nothing like it :smitten:


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> i could not get to sleep last night. I had a lot of things to think about...


I think I had the same thing.... I hate when my mind gets the best of me 
damn it

I hope everything is ok?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im bored & I should be cleaning my apartment but Im feeling lazy 
But someone has to do it.. damn why cant I get the cat to clean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Would you like to clean up your app. with your tongue?
(That's the reason why your cat won't do it...  )


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you like to clean up your app. with your tongue?
> (That's the reason why your cat won't do it...  )



that cracked me up.... lol


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm a little concerned about my lack of motivation today. 

Actually, I'm concerned about a lot of things.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm a little concerned about my lack of motivation today.
> 
> Actually, I'm concerned about a lot of things.


"And I'm worried about the baggage-retrieval system they've got at Heathrow" -- Monty Python.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 10, 2006)

i hung out with that cute boy again last night....*swoooon*

He wasnt drunk but I was. He even gave me a hug when I walked (stumbled?!) him to his car.

His car has a Vietnam Vet sticker on it. heh


----------



## porkchop (Jul 10, 2006)

I love reading a book on the couch on a rainy day....


----------



## Jes (Jul 10, 2006)

I love rainy on the couch on a booky day.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel bummed about the building in Manhattan going kaboom. I hope there aren't many people hurt


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm hungry!!! I haven't eaten breakfast yet


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2006)

I had frosted flakes and fresh berries for breakfast with a glass of orange juice


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 10, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I feel bummed about the building in Manhattan going kaboom. I hope there aren't many people hurt



At first I was fearful that this was terrorism, but now I'm hearing that it was the result of a suicide attempt (not sure whose). There's news reports of a 15-page suicide letter, and some sort of warning communication before the explosion. 

Presuming that it was  true, and the explosion was intentional... I understand that suicide is an irrational thing, but _shit _- why take down an entire building with you, and risk the lives of scores of other people? What's the point of destroying a building or two, wasting millions of dollars that it will cost to demo and rebuild, inconveniencing and endangering people in that area, and destroying other people's property?

There are some things I will just never understand.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

My first thought would be some kind of a warped revenge motive. <shrug>


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

I am madly in love.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 10, 2006)

I am bored​


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 10, 2006)

Sometimes, if I'm eating something and it starts to go down the wrong tube, I'll start coughing. That's normal, right?

But then, sometimes, I start sneezing. Violently. Like, Bugs Bunny vs. Daffy Duck violently. Limbs fly, seizure-like, as I try in vain to get something - anything, a tissue, sleeve, magazine, bucket... anything to my face in time to impede or inhibit the propulsion of partially masticated bits into the air. Small animals run for cover (this is wise, considering what I might sneeze up, er... out). People are startled. Most back away slowly as if I'm going to spew pea soup and talk unkindly about their mothers. Others stare, as if waiting to see if my head will do a 360, or just plain pop off and roll around. 

That part seems less than normal. But maybe it's just me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2006)

I really miss my boyfriend. I can't wait for the day I can come home and either find him here or know that he will be arriving home soon.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

I painted a lot of wood BLACK!

Ironically I heard a tune on the radio

"Paint It Black" - Rolling Stones

right before I started my work AND 

on the very day that I got started. :doh:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 10, 2006)

I am a tetris fiend. 

I even have a metal version of the famous tetris theme song as my ringtone.
(...and I'm really good at it!)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I am a tetris fiend.
> 
> I even have a metal version of the famous tetris theme song as my ringtone.
> (...and I'm really good at it!)



Check out these amazing skills!

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1120238274/Amazing_Tetris_Skills

:shocked:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Check out these amazing skills!
> 
> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1120238274/Amazing_Tetris_Skills
> 
> :shocked:



I am humbled by the GrandMaster Tetris. I know I said I was good, but I'm not _that_ good. Whoa. Well, I have something to aspire to now. Hot damn.

So... where do you find links like that? lol


----------



## Mini (Jul 10, 2006)

If I had a handgun I'd give myself a fifty/fifty on eating a bullet tonight.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I had a handgun I'd give myself a fifty/fifty on eating a bullet tonight.



Yeah. Tis why I'm anti-gun.


----------



## Mini (Jul 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah. Tis why I'm anti-gun.



And why I'm pro-gun. I'm tired.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm going to get that hot tub working if it ki... um... I'm going to get it working.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I am humbled by the GrandMaster Tetris. I know I said I was good, but I'm not _that_ good. Whoa. Well, I have something to aspire to now. Hot damn.
> 
> So... where do you find links like that? lol



I just remembered seeing it once before on 

http://www.dumpalink.com

...also...

http://youtube.com is similar


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay! Hot tub working!


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 10, 2006)

I Like Cheese!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

The Hot Tub temp is 62, but its still working. It'll take all night and most of tomorrow to get up to 100.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jul 11, 2006)

I try to look people in the eye and show them respect.Even if I feel they don't give back my positive energy.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

I need to get back to work, right away!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

I absoLUTELY need to get back to work. Serious nose-to-the-grindstone, no-fooling-around-this-time WORK. 

Pronto.  

This time I mean it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never broken a bone, nor needed stitches.

I also have a deep desire to learn how to play the bagpipes.

Random enough?


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I've never broken a bone, nor needed stitches.
> 
> I also have a deep desire to learn how to play the bagpipes.
> 
> Random enough?



i think we are meant to be together.

*loves kilts and pipes*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 11, 2006)

LoL I'll take that as a compliment! :bow: 

Shame I live in the middle of Illinois... ::looks around:: no pipes around here, s'far as I know!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> LoL I'll take that as a compliment! :bow:
> 
> Shame I live in the middle of Illinois... ::looks around:: no pipes around here, s'far as I know!



There are pipes EVERYWHERE. Look up some local pipe bands online, they can give you more info.

Too bad Im in Indiana. All the cool people I know are in Illinois.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 11, 2006)

It's not like you have giant gates blocking your way into Illinois!  One more cool person is always welcome! As one of the cool people in Illinois, feel free to join us!

Really. I'm cool. .............


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> It's not like you have giant gates blocking your way into Illinois!  One more cool person is always welcome! As one of the cool people in Illinois, feel free to join us!
> 
> Really. I'm cool. .............




I didnt say *I* was cool


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

I am in extreme pain right now.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I am in extreme pain right now.



*AWWWW HUGS ZANDOZ....... is it your leg???*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

Certain words totally gross me out.​


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *AWWWW HUGS ZANDOZ....... is it your leg???*




No, this kinda takes the focus off the leg problems...LOL

It's a flair up of problems from a brown recluse spider bite, years ago. This one is particularly bad, but thankfully the first in a few years.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2006)

It's just no fun when the power goes out for 3 hours. 

(hope you're feeling better soon, Zand!)


----------



## ripley (Jul 11, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> No, this kinda takes the focus off the leg problems...LOL
> 
> It's a flair up of problems from a brown recluse spider bite, years ago. This one is particularly bad, but thankfully the first in a few years.




I saw a show on TV quite awhile ago that some people with recluse bites were getting relief from bee stings...have you heard anything about that? 


 Sorry you're having a rough time, Zan.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I am really pretty


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

I cut myself. Not totally on purpose, but I keep doing dumb things that cause me to. I need a padded room. *boingy* *boingy*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 11, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> No, this kinda takes the focus off the leg problems...LOL
> 
> It's a flair up of problems from a brown recluse spider bite, years ago. This one is particularly bad, but thankfully the first in a few years.



*Yikes* man!  

I had a frightful spider attack a while back. I had to take prescribed medication. Probably nothing like the spider attack that you've had to endure. *ACK*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

My roommate's gone for the next two months so I moved my huge bed out of my tiny room and into my living room for a "studio" look. I've turned my bedroom into a walk-in closet/sewing space and in general my apartment rules. But only for two months until i have to move back to the bedroom the size of my bed.


----------



## Aliena (Jul 11, 2006)

I scream for ice cream!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

I scream for lima beans! - Space Ghost


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 12, 2006)

It's extremely frustrating driving my brand new Car in New York City traffic.
I want to protect it, and everyone else could care less and wants to hit it to get in front of me.

Ugh. So far so good, but I swear if anyone hits my car in this fashion, to get an inch further than me... so help them!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> It's extremely frustrating driving my brand new Car in New York City traffic.
> I want to protect it, and everyone else could care less and wants to hit it to get in front of me.
> 
> Ugh. So far so good, but I swear if anyone hits my car in this fashion, to get an inch further than me... so help them!




You drive in NYC??? Quick everyone...get a rope!

HAHA...Im kidding...but seriously....are you CRAZY? lol. Im too chicken to drive in SF....if I tried to drive in NYC I would die of an anxiety attack..either that or road rage, lol


----------



## wistful (Jul 12, 2006)

I enjoy and love all sorts of music by all kinds of artists,many of whom are well respected but often I really just want to sit and listen to tons of 70's and 80's cheeze(think ambrosia,little river band ) **warbles ...that's how much I feel for you baby**


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2006)

Oooof. I think its Alka Seltzer time


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

I almost just committed accidental suicide. I was eating skittles and almost drown on my saliva, lol. Thank God Im alive!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm very pissed off there was only one manicotti in the frozen dinner. HEY, I'm not a big eater, but what gives? So I'm having some additional ravioli.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 12, 2006)

I like a cute boy, but I think another girl is thinking the same thing. Makes me mad!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I almost just committed accidental suicide. I was eating skittles and almost drown on my saliva, lol. Thank God Im alive!!!


I'm wondering if wearing a life jacket would be helpful...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> I like a cute boy, but I think another girl is thinking the same thing. Makes me mad!


Cute boys seem to be a rare species...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Cute boys seem to be a rare species...




oh man... he soooo cute. and nice :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## wabullets (Jul 12, 2006)

I cant believe I just sat here and read all 20 pages of this post.....it was actually 19 when I started


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2006)

ripley said:


> I saw a show on TV quite awhile ago that some people with recluse bites were getting relief from bee stings...have you heard anything about that?
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having a rough time, Zan.



Ya know, it just figures....I'm allergic to bee stings. LOL


Actually, the spider bite was not the direct problem now...the bite triggered a problem I'll have to deal with the rest of my life. Short version of a long story...the spider bite supposedly activated a dormant virus that almost everyone on the planet caries, but is never activated. Once activated, it never goes completely dormant again, and flairs up occasionally. Anything that weakens the system sufficiently can trigger a flair up...infections, or in my case, usually stress. I've been lucky in not having any flair ups for several years, but to make up for it, this time was much worse than usual. It's already on the getting better side of the curve, but will be extremely painfully annoying for a few more days.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> It's extremely frustrating driving my brand new Car in New York City traffic.
> I want to protect it, and everyone else could care less and wants to hit it to get in front of me.
> 
> Ugh. So far so good, but I swear if anyone hits my car in this fashion, to get an inch further than me... so help them!



Over the years, I've had several new cars get their "baptism" within a few weeks/months of getting them. I kind of got to the point of expecting it and wanting to just get it over with. I'm waiting for the inevitable on the PT now.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 12, 2006)

ECW!!! ECW!!! ECW!!!...later


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think Shy Guy is really so shy. Would a shy guy really mack so confidently on all the paysite girls? I think not. I'd bet money he's getting some regularly. Rock on, Shy Guy! :bow:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 12, 2006)

shy guy said:


> ECW!!! ECW!!! ECW!!!...later





HELLZ YEA!!!! Man I love Al Snow!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 12, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I almost just committed accidental suicide. I was eating skittles and almost drown on my saliva, lol. Thank God Im alive!!!




lol, you were tasting the rainbow and almost saw the clouds!

Now, remember to chew each skittle 26 times.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 12, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Over the years, I've had several new cars get their "baptism" within a few weeks/months of getting them. I kind of got to the point of expecting it and wanting to just get it over with. I'm waiting for the inevitable on the PT now.




:Shiver: :Shudder: :Shudder: :Shiver:


----------



## shy guy (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't think Shy Guy is really so shy. Would a shy guy really mack so confidently on all the paysite girls? I think not. I'd bet money he's getting some regularly. Rock on, Shy Guy! :bow:


Yeah it's true but what can I say Shy Guy is a player...later


----------



## shy guy (Jul 12, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> HELLZ YEA!!!! Man I love Al Snow!


No you don't you love ''HEAD''lol...later


----------



## shy guy (Jul 12, 2006)

EVERYONE GET NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eat2: :smitten: :wubu:   :shocked: :bow: :eat1: :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

omg, i've killed greater men for that. but somehow it's still cute when you do it, shy guy.

random thing: i broke my right ankle when I was 11, now I've got fun metal pins holdin it together.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 12, 2006)

From time to time I like to partake in the smoking of hippy lettuce!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> omg, i've killed greater men for that. but somehow it's still cute when you do it, shy guy.
> 
> random thing: i broke my right ankle when I was 11, now I've got fun metal pins holdin it together.


Ummm didn't you hear what I sed? take off your clothes!!!! WOOOOO!!!!!!! see it's hard(*Shy Guy is now naked*)...later


----------



## shy guy (Jul 12, 2006)

and if your not down with that then I got two words for you...SUCK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!(crotch chop)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 12, 2006)

Umm... *glassy stare*


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

Wtf?

I just came here to say that sometimes I crave ice cream even though I don't eat dairy.:eat1: 

Sheesh.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Ummm didn't you hear what I sed? take off your clothes!!!! WOOOOO!!!!!!! see it's hard(*Shy Guy is now naked*)...later


Too hot to take off them clothes... *sweat*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

shy guy said:


> ECW!!! ECW!!! ECW!!!...later



<scratches his head in clueless wonderment>


----------



## shy guy (Jul 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> <scratches his head in clueless wonderment>


ECW stands for ''Extreme Championship Wrestling''...later


----------



## shy guy (Jul 13, 2006)

TNA!!! TNA!!! TNA!!!...later


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

shy guy said:


> ECW stands for ''Extreme Championship Wrestling''...later



OoooooooooooooooooooooooooooK


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2006)

I enjoy molding tranquilizers to look like M&Ms and leaving them in bowls, hoping someone shy will find them and enjoy them.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 13, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I enjoy molding tranquilizers to look like M&Ms and leaving them in bowls, hoping someone shy will find them and enjoy them.


Mmmm:eat1::eat2:...those are some good tranquilizers but I'm sorry JoyJoy tranquilizers don't work on me MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!...later


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm a total diva.


----------



## ripley (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm seriously considering roasting marshmallows over the kitchen stove. If I had a bf we would be having a bonfire on the beach tonight, I'm telling ya.




And while I'm dreaming, some sandy-crack beach nookie, too.


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm supposed to go to a professional conference tomorrow, but I'm pondering playing hookey after cashing in on the free lunch...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's one for ya... I'm allergic to milk. No, not lactose intolerant. ALLERGIC. But not severely so... I just have freak episodes sometimes.

Also, my kitty is a Boston Boxer. Means he's got an extra toe on each paw, except his are "double-toes." They have two pads on them, as if it duplicated itself. They're more like thumbs, as they can bend. That's why he likes to grab so much stuff!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a crush:wubu::smitten: on someone in this forum can you guess who it is?...later


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

I've got bug bites all over.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 14, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Also, my kitty is a Boston Boxer. Means he's got an extra toe on each paw, except his are "double-toes." They have two pads on them, as if it duplicated itself. They're more like thumbs, as they can bend. That's why he likes to grab so much stuff!



I must see this. Pls post pix pls tnx. 

P.S. Have you ever see "Cats With Hands"?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2006)

Where my trousers at?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I want this dog: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/181931240.html

(I have no business getting or even thinking about getting another pet at this time.)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I want this dog: http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/181931240.html
> 
> (I have no business getting or even thinking about getting another pet at this time.)



That is such a sad, sad story and he's so beautiful. I hope someone adopts him!


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

*I alphabetize my CDs and DVDs. *:doh:


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 27, 2006)

I think wombats are just about the cutest animals ever.


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2006)

In this heat and humidity, my hair has curled up like Shirley Temple's!


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> In this heat and humidity, my hair has curled up like Shirley Temple's!


*How can you say this and not provide pictures?*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 28, 2006)

This is Birdy. My dad found him on the ground, put him back in the nest, and out he fell the next day. Now, we're stuck with him until he can fly. He's very sweet. 

View attachment IMG_0188.jpg


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I have an eating disorder


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

*I seem to insert my foot into my mouth a lot.:doh: *


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm looking particularly cute today.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm looking particularly cute today.



*I don't think it's possible for you to have bad days Carrie. *


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I don't think it's possible for you to have bad days Carrie. *



Smooth-talker.  










(Right back atcha).


----------



## ripley (Jul 28, 2006)

<Nudge, nudge>

Hot newbie is flirtin' with ya, Carriekins.

<wink>


Edited to add: Too late, Carrie was on that like a duck on a junebug.


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

This is my 700th post. Wheee!


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> <Nudge, nudge>
> 
> Hot newbie is flirtin' with ya, Carriekins.
> 
> ...



*Am I still considered a newb? And me and Carrie have known eachother for a bit now. She knows I think she is gorgeous.*


----------



## ripley (Jul 28, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Am I still considered a newb? And me and Carrie have known eachother for a bit now. She knows I think she is gorgeous.*




We all think it.  And she's just as gorgeous inside.




Or so her gynecologist said.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 28, 2006)

_I have a crush on someone new:wubu: _


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 28, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> _I have a crush on someone new:wubu: _




I have a crush on someone new every week! hehe


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not wearing pants!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> <Nudge, nudge>
> 
> Hot newbie is flirtin' with ya, Carriekins.
> 
> ...



Well, of course. This fat girl can move VERY quickly when properly motivated.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Am I still considered a newb? And me and Carrie have known eachother for a bit now. She knows I think she is gorgeous.*



Blush.  

(Ladies....I'm shooting myself in the foot here, but he's as sweet and smart and fun as he is hot. Let the stampede begin. )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Blush.
> 
> (Ladies....I'm shooting myself in the foot here, but he's as sweet and smart and fun as he is hot. Let the stampede begin. )



You want him to run with the Bulls?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You want him to run with the Bulls?



No...around here, it's really more like running with the cows.



SHE SHOOTS, SHE SCORES!!!!


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No...around here, it's really more like running with the cows.





YoFlaco?


Moo.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> I think I have an eating disorder



Sorry, toots. Been there; done that. Still living with an occassionally very sick mind. If you need support, I'm always there to talk.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sorry, toots. Been there; done that. Still living with an occassionally very sick mind. If you need support, I'm always there to talk.





Mercedes said:


> I think I have an eating disorder




I am nothing if not a fantastic gatherer of supportive resources. An offer on the virtual table, if need be.

/.02


----------



## King Garlic VIII (Jul 29, 2006)

I tried sniffing Coke once... but I got ice cubes stuck in my nose. >_<


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2006)

I think i have a grumpy disorder.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 29, 2006)

I like cheese.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

*I can tie cherry stems with my mouth. Stupid people tricks here I come!*


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *I can tie cherry stems with my mouth.*




I love you. Seriously. Marry me. Now.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> I love you. Seriously. Marry me. Now.


*May I have a moment to think about this? 





OK lets do it!:wubu: *


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *May I have a moment to think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


YAY!! :smitten: Where shall we go for the honeymoon? Martinique? Patagonia? Rio? Tenerife?


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> YAY!! :smitten: Where shall we go for the honeymoon? Martinique? Patagonia? Rio? Tenerife?



*Hold on a sec. Let me add up my available funds first.  How 'bout 7-11 for Slurpees?*


----------



## porkchop (Jul 29, 2006)

My toes are painted baby blue.....


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Hold on a sec. Let me add up my available funds first.  How 'bout 7-11 for Slurpees?*





You keep saying "hold on a sec"...am I too impetuous, my betrothed? And Slurpees it is...anywhere is heaven as long as we're together! :wubu:


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> You keep saying "hold on a sec"...am I too impetuous, my betrothed? And Slurpees it is...anywhere is heaven as long as we're together! :wubu:


*Sorry ladies. But I am in love. *swoons**


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Sorry ladies. But I am in love. *swoons**




You are just too cute! We're going to be one of those sickening couples that is all lovey and makes everyone jealous and pissed off, I just know it. :smitten:


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> You are just too cute! We're going to be one of those sickening couples that is all lovey and makes everyone jealous and pissed off, I just know it. :smitten:



*Would you want it any other way?  *


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Would you want it any other way?  *




Never! Let them suffer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> Never! Let them suffer.


Hey! That's unfair! I'm suffering enough without you two!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 30, 2006)

Any suffering is way more than enough.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm wondering..why are all the guys I like located so far away?


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'm wondering..why are all the guys I like located so far away?


*It has to be hard. That's what makes meeting for the first time so great!  *


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

Today, I sat out in direct sunlight with my wife and her 2 cousins for close to 2 hours during the parade. It got up to 98 degrees fahrenheit. *YIKES* Luckily, I didn't burn. I did tan somewhat, though.

p.s. Luckily my wife and the 2 boys didn't burn either.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

King Garlic VIII said:


> I tried sniffing Coke once... but I got ice cubes stuck in my nose. >_<



*ACK*

hahahahaha!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

porkchop said:


> My toes are painted baby blue.....



Your toes ?¿?¿?

What about your toe nails ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

I think my too-white legs are getting a tan. Or a burn. Waiting to see if its becomes a burn. Ouch. I think its a burn.


----------



## ripley (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I think my too-white legs are getting a tan. Or a burn. Waiting to see if its becomes a burn. Ouch. I think its a burn.




Gams? Post pix plz thx.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 5, 2006)

I love (and am currently drinking) green tea.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm downright flattered that someone told me they were using one of my pictures as their desktop wallpaper.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm downright flattered that someone told me they were using one of my pictures as their desktop wallpaper.



I just took a peek at your profile, and I have to say, the shot you're using there is really cool.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a long thin scar on my scalp where no hair grows from when I crashed into my parent's glass coffee table when I was a kid. The scar isn't noticeable unless I point it out to people.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a scar too, on the back of my head from childhood.
The only one who notices, is any hair dresser.

My Parents just bought a (backless) studio couch in the 70's. 
Behind it, ran a short, but long victorian radiator. (You get the picture...)

I smashed the back of my head... when I was probably 9 years old.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm in such a bitchy mood this morning. But ten fresh pages written. Huzzah!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't understand why women who scrapbook seem to wear aprons to do it in. I mean.... it's scissors and a gluestick, for crying out loud.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2006)

When I was a little kid, I used to cut my own clothes if given scissors. Maybe these women just have the common sense of a two year old and it's better they cut the apron?


----------



## Slouch (Aug 5, 2006)

Fun Fact: I am completely and utterly a Dungeons and Dragons kid.


----------



## Slouch (Aug 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I don't understand why women who scrapbook seem to wear aprons to do it in. I mean.... it's scissors and a gluestick, for crying out loud.



Hey, those glue sticks can be messy. Though they do have a charming fruity taste to them..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm the owner of some new pretty things! Look:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

My breath still tastes like onions, but damn those burgers were tasty.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 5, 2006)

*I'm in love with the Renaissance era.*


----------



## Carrie (Aug 5, 2006)

Slouch said:


> Hey, those glue sticks can be messy. Though they do have a charming fruity taste to them..



I pegged you as the kid who eats paste after your first post!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

My nieces are in town from NJ for this next week. Last night I learned 15 year old Erin wrote a 159 page historical novel and is now working on book two. My brother-in-law says they are "shopping literary agents" now. She spent 10 days at Amherst College this summer for a reading camp. She's so into books and history. 13-Year old Sarah is sweet, mischievous, funny as hell and totally rocks in her funky green mini-skirt, red and navy striped polo and turquoise rubber clogs. My sister says she idolizes me which I totally don't get, but I am secretly happy about just the same.

I'm so elated to see my nieces are doing so well. It says so much about my sister. I can't even express it really. I used to think my family was so screwed up that my siblings and I were just doomed. I get around my nieces and I feel hopeful and excited for their futures. My heart swells. 

*happy sigh*


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 5, 2006)

Melted ice cream- *thinks it is the most vile substance in history* I eat my ice cream VERY COLD and when it starts to melt, I am done with it!!!:eat1:


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 5, 2006)

_I miss a certain someone  _​


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2006)

My hairline has reached the point of no return. Need to screw up the courage to shave my head.


----------



## Jeannie (Aug 5, 2006)

I feel like I'm drowning and can't reach the lifeline.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 6, 2006)

Fine, fine choice. Nothing like a well-made bodice putting everything in the right place to make me feel like I can get a man to do just about anything I ask....

And yes, I have pictures.



YoFlaco said:


> *I'm in love with the Renaissance era.*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My nieces are in town from NJ for this next week. Last night I learned 15 year old Erin wrote a 159 page historical novel and is now working on book two. My brother-in-law says they are "shopping literary agents" now. She spent 10 days at Amherst College this summer for a reading camp. She's so into books and history. 13-Year old Sarah is sweet, mischievous, funny as hell and totally rocks in her funky green mini-skirt, red and navy striped polo and turquoise rubber clogs. My sister says she idolizes me which I totally don't get, but I am secretly happy about just the same.
> 
> I'm so elated to see my nieces are doing so well. It says so much about my sister. I can't even express it really. I used to think my family was so screwed up that my siblings and I were just doomed. I get around my nieces and I feel hopeful and excited for their futures. My heart swells.
> 
> *happy sigh*



Aw, TFG, you made me smile too. I adore my two neices and wish I could see them more often...
Erin & Sarah sound great! ​


----------

